# 70L Planted Tank - Corydoras Trilineatus | Three Lined Cory Videos



## ryanlikesplants (Sep 11, 2016)

Hey all,

Just put up my first videos of my 70L Planted Tank with my new Corydoras Trilineatus (Three Lined Corys)

Really happy with the way they came out. More fish and plenty for videos still to come.

Let me know what you think!

Video 1 - 




Video 2 - 




Enjoy!

Ryan


----------



## orbitup (Oct 31, 2009)

Nice! I like the trance music. Way better than the obnoxious stuff a lot of people use.


----------



## s2man (Nov 8, 2016)

Very nice. Thanks.


----------



## CadyMai (Aug 2, 2020)

Those are super cute. I love corys


----------

